# Guppies in New Setup?



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was just wondering, since I already knew how nippy tetras can be towards flashy fins, if neons would bother a good 4 or 5 fancy guppies if i added them to my present 38g setup. There's a ton of them in my 20g, and i was considering throwing some in for color and activity. I had a problem with my red eyes a while back nipping them, but I don't know exactly how neons will react. Any ideas?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

somebody please respond, i want to do this sometime soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neons are rather inoffensive, and not prone to nipping guppytails.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about it. I don't really have a definite idea as to what might happen. My inclination is that it will be fine.

It seems that you have already made up your mind though.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

well i havent done it, but i was assuming that nothing would happen only because the neons are docile. i was really more concerned with the lone red eye, cherry barb, and the ram, but im sure they wont mind either. thanks guys.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i did it, but i ended up dropping the idea for it and scooping them out because they looked incredibly skittish compared to what they were in their original tank. a few of my neons nipped a bit of fins too, so its a no go.


----------

